# Large sizes of Opaque Transfer Paper



## friskyd23 (Jun 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever came across large sized opaque transfer paper like 12x18 or 13x19 for Inkjet Transfer Paper?


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Coastal Business carries opaque in 11 x 17".


----------



## Bravo13 (Nov 8, 2007)

MagiCut also has 11x17 available.


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

Ask your local drafting store about trans bond its cheap and they should cut to size


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

friskyd23 said:


> Has anyone ever came across large sized opaque transfer paper like 12x18 or 13x19 for Inkjet Transfer Paper?


Coastal Business also sells opaque transfer in a roll.


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

newmilfordphoto.com has the dark heat transfer paper in 13X19 size and 11x17


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

Sorry about that, I'm not sure where my brain was when I posted. The trans bond I;m referring to is a film and not transfer paper.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gilberto said:


> Sorry about that, I'm not sure where my brain was when I posted. The trans bond I;m referring to is a film and not transfer paper.


we all have brain freeze at times. LOL .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Just try to test a sample of the paper before invest alot of money and buy a large stock of it. It may crack and fade, and you may hate it. Best regards. Kelly


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm using 11x17 Laser1 Opaques, and A3 size Forever Darks. I have bigger opaque transfers for my Roland Versacamm, 30x30" size (if I'm not mistaken). I think you can also try the bigger Opaques for the versacamm being sold at imprintables.


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

new milford is having a 50% sale off their some of their paper until June 20. code is GAS. see prices

Price Per sheet Sale price Per sheet IronALL Light 8.5x11 $ 0.84 $ 0.42 IronALL Light 11x17 $ 1.80 $ 0.90 ImageStix Sticker Paper 8.5x11 $ 2.00 $ 1.00 ImageStix Sticker Paper 11x17 $ 4.00 $ 2.00 Red Grid Light 8 1/4 x 11 3/4 $ 0.60 $ 0.30 Laser Transfer Light (fuser oil) 8.5x11 $ 0.60 $ 0.30 Laser Transfer Light (fuser oil) 11x17 $ 1.00 $ 0.50


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry it the prices did not paste correctly. The second price after each paper type is the sale price. Milford just sent me an email with this sale.


----------



## AllahDivine1014 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Coastal Business also sells opaque transfer in a roll.


Peace 
What type of machine to you need to print on rolls of transfer paper? I have an epson 1400 with CIS, can I use the rolls with this or do I need another machine? I also have a cutter/plotter if that would help. Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## AllahDivine1014 (Jul 15, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Just try to test a sample of the paper before invest alot of money and buy a large stock of it. It may crack and fade, and you may hate it. Best regards. Kelly


 
Peace
Thanks for that advice because I made plenty of mistakes by ordering quantity first lol. Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

AllahDivine1014 said:


> Peace
> What type of machine to you need to print on rolls of transfer paper? I have an epson 1400 with CIS, can I use the rolls with this or do I need another machine? I also have a cutter/plotter if that would help. Peace
> Allah Divine


 
I also have the 1400. It does not accept rolls. 

If you log on to Epson.com, and look up a specific printer you are interested in, you can find out what paper the printer will accept. That information is listed on both the "Paper & Media" and the "Specifications" pages. 

I was thinking of assembling a roll holder and attaching it to the wall behind my printer and feeding a roll in that way. Those with roll printers have told me they thought it could work. 

I found a supply of 13x19 JPSS at tshirtsupplies, which is perfect for the 1400 printer, and negates the original thought I had for this idea, so if I want to go to roll opaque for whatever reason, maybe I would still follow thru. Seems like something fun to try out.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

AllahDivine1014 said:


> Peace
> What type of machine to you need to print on rolls of transfer paper? I have an epson 1400 with CIS, can I use the rolls with this or do I need another machine? I also have a cutter/plotter if that would help. Peace
> Allah Divine


Versacam for one. It is a print and cut machine. It is very expensive. Epson 1400 can print up to 44" long by using user defined option for media size in printer preferrence or driver.

BTW Tshirtsupplies sells transfer for lights and opaque in large format and also in rolls.


----------



## mkari (Apr 6, 2009)

hi
why cant the epson 1400 accept rolls??
cant you define it to do so?

good day


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Printers that are built to accept rolls have a "holder" for the roll. 

Now... of course, when I was considering this situation, since I have a 1400 printer. I thought, if I mount like a wooden curtain rod on the wall, and slide the roll onto that to feed rolls of JPSS into the 1400, well, that was feasible. Others even agreed.

It's the lack of the built in holder, but if you have a good place to put the printer that would allow a custom mount on the wall for a paper feed, if you look at that, it could be possible then to use the roll. 

Just an idea.


----------



## chica729 (Apr 30, 2010)

Transfer paper canada sells opaque material for inkjet in 13" and 17" roll at 100' long


----------



## mranonymous770 (Feb 15, 2013)

theeconozone.com has 13x19 blue grid dark tranfer paper


----------

